# MAY SWCS FACTOR: MFF School



## Ravage (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Servimus (May 10, 2011)

Yuma?


----------



## 18C4V (May 10, 2011)

Servimus said:


> Yuma?


 
The school is in YPG, but the DZ's are all over the place. I'm a MFF ATIC grad.


----------



## Servimus (May 10, 2011)

18C4V said:


> The school is in YPG, but the DZ's are all over the place. I'm a MFF ATIC grad.


Cool stuff. Looks like beautiful country to be training over.


----------



## DasBoot (May 10, 2011)

Great video Ravage. Really cool seeing tandem gear shoved out


----------



## Ravage (May 10, 2011)

It was interesting to see them doing daylight MFF wearing NODs. Don't those things come off/get blown off because of the sheer speed of falling down?


----------



## 18C4V (May 11, 2011)

Ravage said:


> It was interesting to see them doing daylight MFF wearing NODs. Don't those things come off/get blown off because of the sheer speed of falling down?


 
No, as long as you have them secured it will be good to go. I've had NODS come off of me (still secured to my helmet) in the VWT but that was caused by me.


----------



## Ravage (May 12, 2011)

Roger and thank You. Must be fun to do this at night?


----------



## Medicine-Man (May 12, 2011)

Good Vid. SGM Norris is a good guy. Haven't been to ATIC, but am MFF qualified. From what I've heard they do a pretty good job with the course. To answer Ravage above, night jumps suck.


----------



## Muppet (May 13, 2011)

Medicine-Man said:


> Good Vid. SGM Norris is a good guy. Haven't been to ATIC, but am MFF qualified. From what I've heard they do a pretty good job with the course. To answer Ravage above, night jumps suck.


 
What is ATIC?

F.M.


----------



## Medicine-Man (May 14, 2011)

Firemedic:
ATIC is an advanced Free Fall course, that teaches advanced stuff. ;)


----------



## 18C4V (May 15, 2011)

Ravage said:


> Roger and thank You. Must be fun to do this at night?



Some night jumps are fun and others suck. After being though ATIC, I'll be jumping nods at night that's for damn sure.


----------



## BearW (May 15, 2011)

I'm canadian and we outsource a good deal of our jumping expertise to contract down california way.
I thought my 12.5 bare-ass night jump was amazing-by far the coolest thing i've ever done in my life, no gear to make it suck-well lit DZ so i didn't have to stress about not finding it sans NOD. There are no words to describe it. It helped that i actually enjoyed parachuting by the time we hit that portion of the course.

I hammered in with full gear an hour later on the night full equipment jump though. Significantly, LESS fun.

Anybody have any experience jumping those chest mounted bundles badboys, the ones with the drogue. I think they're called TORDS(sp?).

Bear


----------

